# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Step Servo VS AC servo

## chetaocnc

Thể theo yêu cầu của một số anh em mình làm cái clip so sánh giữa 2 thằng step servo và ac servo ,đúng là em step servo không thể nào địch nổi em ac servo về cái vụ êm  :Wink:  mặc dù em nó cũng đã rất êm :Embarrassment:  sau clip này mình sẽ làm thêm cái DC servo VS ac servo mong anh em tham gia bình luận góp ý cho vui cũng như chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để mình điều chỉnh cho tốt hơn thanks!

----------

CKD, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Thể theo yêu cầu của một số anh em mình làm cái clip so sánh giữa 2 thằng step servo và ac servo ,đúng là em step servo không thể nào địch nổi em ac servo về cái vụ êm  mặc dù em nó cũng đã rất êm sau clip này mình sẽ làm thêm cái DC servo VS ac servo mong anh em tham gia bình luận góp ý cho vui cũng như chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để mình điều chỉnh cho tốt hơn thanks!


con bên phải màu đỏ của teknic, em nhớ ko lầm thì nó cũng là xì step

ồn nhất là tiếng xe chạy  :Smile:

----------


## chetaocnc

> con bên phải màu đỏ của teknic, em nhớ ko lầm thì nó cũng là xì step
> 
> ồn nhất là tiếng xe chạy


con đó là servo đó cụ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> con đó là servo đó cụ


em nhớ có con  chạy servo, em có cầm qua con này, cũng 2 phase, nhưng làm theo kiều speed/torque bằng phẳng trong dải rộng


AC servo cá nhân em sẽ hiểu là con PMSM 3 phase

----------


## nhatson

test ko như vậy khó nói được nhiều, có tải thế này sẽ hay hơn ah

----------


## chetaocnc

> test ko như vậy khó nói được nhiều, có tải thế này sẽ hay hơn ah


bác thông cảm em k có cái cục bự zậy để test :Wink:

----------


## nhatson



----------


## chetaocnc

dòng này nhiều version lắm cụ với lại em thấy nó ghi ngõ ra 3 chân R S T :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

stepper motor có loại  3 phase nên dây phase gọi là uvw hay R S T em nghĩ cũng okise
http://eao.com/fileadmin/countries/u..._Motors_V3.pdf

----------


## Ga con

Con SS 3 pha đó cụ Nhatson. Enc 8000q/r
Bên Q8 bán nhiều, giá cũng khá. Cả loại nhỏ như này và lớn bích 120mm. Có điều e lười ngâm cứu nên thôi. Ở nhà có 1 bộ lớn mua từ lâu rồi vẫn chưa xài, đem ra thử thì OK.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## chetaocnc

> stepper motor có loại  3 phase nên dây phase gọi là uvw hay R S T em nghĩ cũng okise
> http://eao.com/fileadmin/countries/u..._Motors_V3.pdf


hì em k biết nữa chỉ biết chắc chắn con của em là ac servo :Wink:

----------


## emptyhb

> stepper motor có loại  3 phase nên dây phase gọi là uvw hay R S T em nghĩ cũng okise
> http://eao.com/fileadmin/countries/u..._Motors_V3.pdf


Bác nhatson cho em hỏi, driver này có lái được AC Servo không?

----------


## nhatson

> hì em k biết nữa chỉ biết chắc chắn con của em là ac servo


cụ cho em model em search thử
thanks

----------


## emptyhb

Model nó là: Positec WDM3-004, đây là driver step 3phase, mà em cũng chưa biết nó khác gì so với AC Servo.

----------


## chetaocnc

> cụ cho em model em search thử
> thanks


m 2330 109

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Model nó là: Positec WDM3-004, đây là driver step 3phase, mà em cũng chưa biết nó khác gì so với AC Servo.


cụ phải có stepper motor 3 phase, 3 phase chạy êm hơn 2 phase, speed/torque tốt hơn, dùn như stepper 2 phase ah

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

sao em vẫn thấy cái con dán băng keo , nó không dừng hẳn , nó cứ nhích nhích nhảy nhảy , chưa ổn lắm. Gọi là êm và mượt thì em test 1rpm thôi , chứ không nhanh đâu . ở 1rpm thì anpha step vẫn còn thua xa con gecko G250 về độ mượt và êm.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Thể theo yêu cầu của một số anh em mình làm cái clip so sánh giữa 2 thằng step servo và ac servo ,đúng là em step servo không thể nào địch nổi em ac servo về cái vụ êm  mặc dù em nó cũng đã rất êm sau clip này mình sẽ làm thêm cái DC servo VS ac servo mong anh em tham gia bình luận góp ý cho vui cũng như chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để mình điều chỉnh cho tốt hơn thanks!


Bác chưa tune hay sao mà em thấy phút 1:16 nó quay lố rồi chạy lùi về vậy?

----------


## Tuấn

Túm lại thì kết quả test của bác chủ là gì ạ ?

----------


## hanasimitai

> Túm lại thì kết quả test của bác chủ là gì ạ ?


Bác nên hỏi là bác chủ test cái gì đã chứ?
Hai cọng dây rút + 2 cái mô tơ + 2 bộ điều khiển động cơ + 1 cái máy tính test cái gì đây bây giờ?

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bác nên hỏi là bác chủ test cái gì đã chứ?
> Hai cọng dây rút + 2 cái mô tơ + 2 bộ điều khiển động cơ + 1 cái máy tính test cái gì đây bây giờ?


đọc kĩ tiêu đề đi cụ em nói VS mà

----------

